# [SOLVED] VMware-modules tux on ice

## strubbldesign

check also thread  *Quote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-789549.html

 

hi everyone!

i am running tux-on-ice 2.6.30-r5

ive installed vmware-workstation by following the guide http://blog.sillica.com/2009/03/11/how-to-install-vmware-workstation-651-in-gentoo/

then i went to my kernel source directory

cd /usr/src/linux

and made an 

```
make modules_install
```

 *Quote:*   

> daxbau linux # make modules_install
> 
>   INSTALL drivers/bluetooth/btsdio.ko
> 
>   INSTALL drivers/bluetooth/hci_uart.ko
> ...

 

but why arent the modules installed for the vmware?

 *Quote:*   

> daxbau distfiles # vmware
> 
> Logging to /tmp/vmware-root/setup-8070.
> 
> modinfo: could not find module vmmon
> ...

 

can anyone help me?

----------

## strubbldesign

genkernel 2.6.30-r4 also wont provide me the modules wich are needet...

 *Quote:*   

> daxbau linux # make modules_install
> 
>   INSTALL drivers/bluetooth/btsdio.ko
> 
>   INSTALL drivers/bluetooth/hci_uart.ko
> ...

 

i still want to use tux on ice kernel on my system (my wirelesscard is not supported in genkernel)

----------

## jfp

The instructions on the website are wrong. I would backout all of that stuff and start over.

Installing vmware-workstation is quite simple and does not require any of the manual steps indicated in the website.

Simply:

```
emerge vmware-workstation
```

The most current version of workstation in portage is vmware-workstation-6.5.3.185404 which is masked by ~arch. The latest stable version is vmware-workstation-6.5.2.156735. Personally, I amm running the 6.5.3 version on two gentoo boxes without any problems at all.

----------

## strubbldesign

well it seems that i has problems with the vmware-modules...

me idiot... doubleposting (I forgot that i have already started a thread)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-789549-highlight-.html

what kind of kernel do you use?

wich config?

----------

## jfp

Why chase issues, when if you do it the right way to begin with, you won't have any problems? The choice is yours, but doing it the "gentoo way" will serve you best in the long run.

----------

## jfp

I am using tuxonice-sources-2.6.28-r11 on one box and gentoo-sources-2.6.30-gentoo-r4 on another, but the kernel version is not you problem, It is how you install workstation that is the problem.

BTW - in order to install workstation 6.5.3 on the gentoo-sources box I had to add these two lines to /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

app-emulation/vmware-modules

app-emulation/vmware-workstation

```

----------

## strubbldesign

i dont think that it is depending on the way of installation...

because the vmware-modules wont compile even if i have tried to istall like http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/VMware_Workstation

its a kernel problem... i need to know what i have to enable in kernel config

----------

## jfp

The wiki is out of date, unless you are trying to install workstation 5.x...

----------

